# Cipollini Logos



## hoosier1661 (May 3, 2011)

Just built it up last week. Campy Super Record with Shamal wheels.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Pretty unusual bike, very nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks fast standing still. I think the only NA seller is in Canada...??


----------



## hoosier1661 (May 3, 2011)

I got mine from a local shop in the Dallas/Ft Worth area. They have been a dealer for over a year but this is the first one they've sold.

I took it to Colorado last week and rode the Triple Bypass.


----------

